# True-RMS



## Friedrich-Alexander (23 Juli 2009)

Hi Forum,

ich möchte mit einer Steuerung (Beckhoff CX xxxx) hinter einem Drehstrom-
brückengleichrichter in B6-Schaltung auf GS- Seite den Echteffektivwert
des Stromes und der Spannung am Verbraucher sehr genau messen. 
Der Drehstrom wird primär (vorm Trafo) von einem Leistungssteller im Phasenanschnitt geregelt.
Die "SPS"-Hardware ist komplett geplant, so daß auch ausreichend schnell abgetastet wird.
Mein Problem ist eher der Softwarealgoritmus, wie ich von den Augenblickswerten auf True-RMS komme.
Ich denke, daß es hier bei meiner Anwendung reichen würde die Mittelwerte zu bilden,
aber ich möchte einen Baustein schreiben, der auch für WS funktioniert.

Danke, FA


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Juli 2009)

Wenn du diskrete Messwerte hast ist die Berechnung des RMS-Wertes  immer gleich.
Du musst nur über einen ausreichend großen Bereich mitteln, der größer als deine zu erwartende Periodendauer ist.

Eine Formel geht hier im Forum leider nicht, darum in Textform:
Du summierst die Quadrate der gemessenen Spannungen über n Samples auf, teilst das durch n und ziehst die Wurzel.
Steht so in jeder Formelsammlung, im Tietze-Schenk etc.


----------



## Proxy (30 Juli 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn du diskrete Messwerte hast ist die Berechnung des RMS-Wertes  immer gleich.
> Du musst nur über einen ausreichend großen Bereich mitteln, der größer als deine zu erwartende Periodendauer ist.



Vorsicht bei dieser Methode denk dran das Messgerät deiner Steuerung muss dann auch wirklich True-RMS haben sonst hast du einen falschen wert. Du kannst den zwar ausgleichen mit dem Formfaktor der ist meines wissens bei Sinusspannungen 1.17 aber wie gesagt dazu müssten wir die Spannungsmessung kennen.


----------



## Zottel (31 Juli 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei dieser Methode...


Ja...
[/quote]
denk dran das Messgerät deiner Steuerung muss dann auch wirklich True-RMS haben...
[/quote]
Nein!!! Eben nicht. Der A/D-Wandler muß Momentanwerte liefern. Diese können zu gleichen Zeitpunkten (äquidistant) geliefert werden (das ist das Gängigste) oder das genaue Zeitintervall muß bekannt sein.
Vorsicht bei dieser Methode aus einem anderen Grund:


			
				[B schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas_v2.1[/b]]
> Du musst nur über einen ausreichend großen Bereich mitteln, der größer als deine zu erwartende Periodendauer ist.


Entweder wendest du die Methode über exakt eine Periode oder ein ganzzahliges Vielfaches an. Dann ist alles gut. Oder du versuchst, die Meßzeit so lang zu machen, daß eine nur teilweise erfasste Periode keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Nimm mal 50Hz, Periodendauer 20ms. Wenn du etwa eine Sekunde (+/-5 ms) lang mißt, hast du schlimmstenfalls zwei Achtelperioden nahe dem Nulldurchgang mit drin oder zwei Achtelperioden nahe der Spitze. Ich spare mir jetzt, die Integrale von (sin x)^2 zwischen 0 und pi/4 bzw. pi/4 und pi/2 nachzusehen, aber der Fehler dürfte zwischen 1 und 1,5 Prozent liegen. Bei kürzeren Meßzeiten wird es schlimmer.
Wenn du einigermaßen genaues Timing einhalten kannst, beginne die Messung im Nulldurchgang (da stört ein Wert mehr oder weinger am wenigsten) und erfasse ein EXAKTES Vielfaches der Periodendauer.
Ich habe vor 20 Jahren mal Meßgeräte für Wirkleistung und cos(phi) entworfen. Da habe ich es so gemacht:
1. Vom A/D-Wandler für garantiert mehr als 1,5 Perioden eine Reihe Werte einlesen. Damit liegen 3 Nulldurchgänge in der Messreihe.
2. Die Software läuft drüber und findet den ersten Nulldurchgang.
3. Von diesem Wert an werden die Werte quadriert und summiert, bis ein weiterer Nulldurchgang derselben Richtung (steigend/fallend) gefunden wird.
Bei der B6 Schaltung sollte die Meßdauer Vielfaches 20ms (6 Perioden der 300 Hz-Spannung)  (und nicht 6,6ms) sein, da nur so unterschiedliche Spannungen der Phasen richtig gemittelt werden.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (3 August 2009)

Hi Zottel,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich komme ab morgen dazu das mal aufzubauen und auszuprobieren. 
Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt:
-da ich mindestens die 11te Oberwelle noch mit 10 Sampels erfassen will (550Hz) muß ich mit 5500 Hz abtasten. Deswegen will ich die Taskzykluszeit auf 200 µs einstellen.
-in jedem Task (äquidistant) die Augenblickswerte wie von Thomas_v2.1 und Dir vorgeschlagen über 100 Zyklen verrechnen.
(Du summierst die Quadrate der gemessenen Spannungen über n Samples auf, teilst das durch n und ziehst die Wurzel.)

Aber das von Dir beschriebene Verfahren mit der Suche der Nulldurchgänge
um die Periodendauer exakt zu treffen werde ich ebenfalls ausprobieren, 
denn wahrscheinlich läuft beim anderen Verfahren durch den Jitter der Taskzykluszeit die Erfassung und die Netzperiode auseinander. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das eine große Rolle spielt.
Ich bin gespannt, ob ich das gleitend hinbekomme. Bei "Deinem" Leistungsmessgerät wurde die Anzeige wahrscheinlich nicht gleitend aktualisiert.

Danke nochmal an Dich und an Thomas_v2.1 für die wertvollen Hinweise.

Gruß FA


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2009)

Läuft denn der Analogwandler auch so schnell (200µs)? Sonst wird das dann trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (3 August 2009)

Hi Ralle,

hier einige Technische Daten:

EL3102
 Anzahl Eingänge 2
 Spannungsversorgung              über den E-Bus                                      Signalspannung                       -10…+10 V
Distributed-Clocks                   ja
 Innenwiderstand                     > 200 kΩ
 Grenzfrequenz Eingangsfilter      10 kHz
 Gleichtaktspannung UCM           35 V max.
 Wandlungszeit                     ~ 40 µs   / 60µs

Gruß FA


----------

